# fcgiwrap not starting



## olafz (Jan 30, 2020)

When I try to start www/fcgiwrap, I get no error message and no running process and no socket.
So I tried to debug this, still no luck:

`# /usr/local/sbin/fcgiwrap -f -s 'tcp6:[::1]:9000'
Failed to bind: Can't assign requested address`

What can I try next?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2020)

What does `ifconfig lo0` show?


----------



## olafz (Jan 30, 2020)

```
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        groups: lo
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2020)

The error seems to infer that ::1 doesn't exist, which is why I was wondering about lo0. Are you trying to run fcgiwrap in jail?


----------



## olafz (Feb 3, 2020)

No, no jails. Maybe this port does not support IPv6.


----------

